# Bosch router bits seem to be fairly priced



## sofalinux (May 28, 2009)

I was just at Lowes, checking router bit prices in preparation for my evential Bosch 1617 purchase. I gotta say, I think that Bosch bits seem to be very reasonably priced. Am I correct in thinking that they are a pretty good product at a very good price?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi Daryl - The Bosch bits I've seen in stores always seemed to be priced right up there with the premium bits like Whiteside, Infinity, and Freuds, so unless I need one immediately, I usually order a premium bit at that price, or grab a Woodcraft bit on sale for $5. About 2 years ago, Fine Woodworking rated the Bosch bits as "good". 

Here's a little price comparison:
The Lowes website shows the Bosch cove bit for $27. I bought the comparable Woodcraft (Woodriver) bit for $5. I can get the MLCS bit for $14 and a set of four bits for $30. I can get the Infinity bit for $27, the Whiteside for $21, and the Freud for $35. 

I may oversimplify it, but I tend to group router bits into about 4 classes:
- unknown really cheap stuff (Ebay, Big Lots, others, etc)
- good (Woodline, MLCS, Grizzly green, Holbren, PC, others etc)
- better (Price Cutter, Katana, CMT, Bosch, Grizzly purple, Rockler, Viper)
- premium (Whiteside, Infinity, Eagle America, Freud, Amana, etc)

If you're seeing the Bosch bits for less, then they could be a good deal, but at the prices above I see no advantage for Bosch unless they're considerably better than FWW rated them.


----------



## swaustex (Dec 30, 2009)

They work really well for me. I haven't seen a big difference between Whiteside and Bosch. I wouldn't be surprised if one of the premium manufactures do a run of Blue bits and put Bosch labels on them. My bits say "Made in USA" on them. How many factories make router bits in the US?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

When I was looking at some Amana bits the person at the store told me they make the bosch bits in their factory too. True? False? I have no idea. I always thought they were a little spendy for what they are. I could be wrong.


----------

